# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ja dhe foto ime !!

## Toreador

Me se fundi po e fus ene une foton time ne forum !!

----------


## Niku1

Hajde hajde gjith ky cun eshte .
O popull ma si thua ta ket te ardhmen kky me Femrat  :ngerdheshje:  ?????

----------


## Toreador

Une te ardhmen do merrem ne Droge , Prostitucion :P  :ngerdheshje: 
Flm niko per pershendetjen

----------


## Niku1

Nareeee Avash mer Po me shitje br**** ke me u marre  :perqeshje:

----------


## Toreador

Ehee me qafsh hallin ty i jer do te punesoj te firma ime vitin tjeter  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Niku1

:perqeshje:  ke firma jote ke nuk do punesosh ti  :perqeshje:

----------


## Toreador

Po poo te gjithe do i punesok  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Flava

o Toreadori e di qe me ngjan njecik me nje cun ktu ti? :buzeqeshje:  
Nice pic!
Te pershendes, ciao.

----------


## Toreador

Me ke moj ?  :buzeqeshje:  
Thnx

----------


## Flava

S'e njef ti, eshte rumun :shkelje syri:

----------


## Toreador

loool Amon mos ma permen Rumanin se vdes per ate vend !

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Toreador:
Mire e bere edhe ti qe e nxorre nje foto
Nice pic? keep it out

T`ia kalosh sa me mire edhe fat e lumturi te kesh gjithmone ne jete.
Sinqerisht 
Ciao

----------


## Toreador

Thnx Djalo ! TE uroj edhe ty tja kalosh mire je jete

----------


## Goc^e_mir

Uauu kush paska vene foto :buzeqeshje: 
Po e di u  si i zgjedh cunat e skuadres si shpirt fare apo jo :perqeshje: 
Hajde ia kalofsh sa me mire!
Te puc goca e mir :shkelje syri:

----------


## Toreador

Te puc ene une goca  :buzeqeshje:  Je shume e mire !

----------


## Charmedgal

Pershendetje. Nice picture.
Elda

----------


## Toreador

Flm Elda!!

----------


## KACAKU

Ver edhe ndonje informacion te shkurter pervec fotos,se une e kalova ne galeri foton edhe as emrin nuk ke aty.
Ciao!

----------


## Niku1

emrin e ka MIRi RRin ne dr  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## magjistari

Me nder me thon Miro, e menderose ene me ket foton. Po si ore, nuk i paske heq nje tegel para se te dalesh ne foto? Nejse, bereqavese keshtu sic je, djal azgon, pallosh dy metro me te marr ne pike te qafes. Jo per vete jo, po meqe nuk po ti thone gocat keto fjale, po ti them une.  :perqeshje:

----------

